# Plum: Anyone Use It?



## silverwolf636 (Nov 13, 2010)

I went out today to cut down my sister-n-law neighbors -apple- tree. Well, when I got there it was a plum tree. LOL. Anyhow, has anyone ever used plum? If so, what foods and how did they turn out?

Thanx gang,

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------



## eman (Nov 13, 2010)

Plum is great sweet wood for smoking . dry at least 6 months . i use sweet wood on pretty much everything but beef.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 13, 2010)

I've used plum on pork spares and yard birds...it's a great sweet smoke wood for those milder flavored meats. It would be good for pork loins, center-cut chops and shoulder steaks, as well.

Eric


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanx for the replies. It sounds as though I've made a good catch here. 

--ray--


----------



## ak1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I got a bunch from my brother in law. 

I find it similar to cherry.


Silverwolf636 said:


> Thanx for the replies. It sounds as though I've made a good catch here.
> 
> --ray--


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 19, 2010)

Plum is a very good wood to smoke with!.  Similar to Apple, but not a sweet as Peach.  I have a some in Sawdust form and it's  very nice.

Next time you cut down a tree, fill the oil reservoir with vegetable oil and you can use the chainsaw chips for smoking too.

ENJOY!

Good Score.


----------



## bigbill (Jan 8, 2011)

I have been using plum since last winter when an ice storm wrecked my plum tree. I have used it for pork butt, salmon and cheese. I have also taken limbs on my table saw to make saw dust for my cold smoker, that too has worked well for me.

good luck

bill


----------

